# Top 5 BACK exercises



## bugman (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm looking for your top 5 back exercises to maximize growth. ( I understand weight/reps I'm just curious) 

Before a rash of surgeries and illnesses. I could bust out between 15-20 pull-ups for sets but.  I've never had any size or definition in my back.  It's my least favorite body part in regards to training and appearance.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 11, 2022)

Deadlifts, GM's, Rows (horizontal & vertical). That's 4 types of movements you should be performing for thickness and width.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 11, 2022)

Bent over rows, pull-ups, seated cable rows, weighted hyperextensions, lat pullover machine.

Those are my top 5.


----------



## PZT (Apr 11, 2022)

What ever you actually feel working your back. The starting point is the usual though. Pull Ups & Heavy Rowing. But if you just can not feel them in yours Lats don’t be afraid to try other things.


----------



## bugman (Apr 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> What ever you actually feel working your back. The starting point is the usual though. Pull Ups & Heavy Rowing. But if you just can not feel them in yours Lats don’t be afraid to try other things.


That's always been my issue with a back routine, I never feel anything in my back.  If I ever get sore in my lats, I'll probably go to the clinic thinking something is wrong.  

I have deadlifted 515 for 3 so I'm no stranger to some heavier weight,  but I feel zero activation in my back.  Lol


----------



## PZT (Apr 11, 2022)

bugman said:


> That's always been my issue with a back routine, I never feel anything in my back.  If I ever get sore in my lats, I'll probably go to the clinic thinking something is wrong.
> 
> I have deadlifted 515 for 3 so I'm no stranger to some heavier weight,  but I feel zero activation in my back.  Lol


Yea, may need to try some single arm pull down movements/machines and maybe some chest supported rowing machines or meadows rows. Sometimes those exercises can teach you how to do other free weight exercises correctly. Deadlifts are more of a overall builder. Always do some form of a pulling variation in your routines even if its more for your hamstrings.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Apr 11, 2022)

For upper back, I really like snatch grip deadlifts.


----------



## PZT (Apr 11, 2022)

wsmwannabe said:


> For upper back, I really like snatch grip deadlifts.


thats a taxing exercise for sure


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> thats a taxing exercise for sure


It is, but for building traps you really can’t beat them. 

High pulls are close but I think SGDL wins.


----------



## Butch_C (Apr 11, 2022)

I do bent over barbell rows, pullups, Deadlifts, Good Mornings, Seated cable rows. If you are having a hard time connecting with your lats, try changing your position a little doing seated cable rows, for example lean a little forward or back, try different grip widths ,try long handles. Also try single arm lat pull downs. Do all of this slow and controlled concentrating on pulling your elbow behind you with your lats and making sure you don't let your biceps take over. Really squeeze and hold at the back of each rep.


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It is, but for building traps you really can’t beat them.
> 
> High pulls are close but I think SGDL wins.


Snatch High Pulls for the win!!


----------



## TomJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Deadlifts, pulldowns, long bar seated cable row, hammer strength low row, Meadows row/barbell rows. 


It's really hard to limit back to just 5 exercises 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Deadlifts, pulldowns, long bar seated cable row, hammer strength low row, Meadows row/barbell rows.
> 
> 
> It's really hard to limit back to just 5 exercises
> ...


Yeah I just listed my favourites. I rotate through a bunch of them. 

It really depends on what your goals and and what you’re trying to bring up.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Yeah I just listed my favourites. I rotate through a bunch of them.
> 
> It really depends on what your goals and and what you’re trying to bring up.


Yeah same here, but even those 5 don't completely cover my favorites all the time. 
Honestly those 5 are pretty shit for most people since there is so little trap engagement besides the secondary engagement from dl and rows.
But I do ZERO targeted trap work since mine are already overpowering my physique. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Apr 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> But I do ZERO targeted trap work since mine are already overpowering my physique.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Similarly, I do zero targeted PP work for the same reason...  mine is overpowering my physique 🥺


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 11, 2022)

I’ll echo others:

Deadlifts
Pull ups
Barbell rows
Dumbbell rows
Reverse db flies

For ME, I attribute my back gains to deadlift and dumbbell rows


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 11, 2022)

Nautilus machine pullovers
Chest supported T bar rows
Hammer Strength High row
Pulldowns, probated grip, medium width
Behind the back upright rows (on the Smith machine, done with shrugs in shoulder day)

The first four I currently rotate, 3 of those per back training session.

Here's the endorsement:



That's 5 years ago, bigger now but same exercises for those last five years.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 11, 2022)

Bent over 2 hand db rows(fat man rows), 
Single arm cable row 
Single are cable pulldown 
Dante rows 
Rack chins


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 11, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Nautilus machine pullovers
> Chest supported T bar rows
> Hammer Strength High row
> Pulldowns, probated grip, medium width
> ...



That's some crazy thickness, especially in the arms raised position 


Also, I see everyone didnt include weighted pullups
Love weighted pullups


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's some crazy thickness, especially in the arms raised position
> 
> 
> Also, I see everyone didnt include weighted pullups
> Love weighted pullups


How dare you assume OP’s strength level?!


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

-Horizontal pull, overhand grip
-Horizontal pull, nuetral/underhand grip
-Vertical pull, overhand grip
-Vertical pull, neutral/underhand grip
-Deadlift or hip extensions


----------



## Cochino (Apr 12, 2022)

I agree with what @TomJ  Said. You can't limit it to just 5 exercises.  Also what works for some doesn't necessarily work for others.

A good back starts with good posture.  I do facepulls and back extentions every chance I get. Facepulls aren't taxing  and it's something you can do everyday. A lot of people neglect rear delts. You gotta develop those to pull some heavy weight for the back.

Pull-ups, rope climbs, deadlifts, rows, (I like dumbell and Meadows, seated hammers) because I feel them more but I also include barbells  to mix things up. Upright rows, cable shrugs with a rope and cable pullovers.


----------



## PZT (Apr 12, 2022)

Top 25 Best Back Exercises

And go…….


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

I may have to add machine pullovers to my previous list. 

First time using one today.... I'm a fan. 🤩


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I may have to add machine pullovers to my previous list.
> 
> First time using one today.... I'm a fan. 🤩


Bro, the pullover machine is where it’s at. Nothing makes my lats scream for mercy like finishing a workout with a few AMRAP sets on that beauty.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bro, the pullover machine is where it’s at. Nothing makes my lats scream for mercy like finishing a workout with a few AMRAP sets on that beauty.


I love them but unfortunately with my shoulders I can’t use them anymore.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bro, the pullover machine is where it’s at. Nothing makes my lats scream for mercy like finishing a workout with a few AMRAP sets on that beauty.


I still get a little tricep involvement, but only on my right arm. Weird, but much less than when I used cables and a bar. I'm sure I'll get better at it as time goes by.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> I still get a little tricep involvement, but only on my right arm. Weird, but much less than when I used cables and a bar. I'm sure I'll get better at it as time goes by.


The biggest thing is to just rest your hands on the cross bar — don’t actually grab it. You want to drive 100% with your elbows and grabbing the bar brings your arms more into the movement.


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> The biggest thing is to just rest your hands on the cross bar — don’t actually grab it. You want to drive 100% with your elbows and grabbing the bar brings your arms more into the movement.


Yes sir, I learned that right away. 

I visualize that my arm doesn't exist below the elbow. I try to drive the elbow down while mentally trying to fire the lats. 

Some reps were better than others, but I'm confident it'll improve.


----------



## Test_subject (Apr 12, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yes sir, I learned that right away.
> 
> I visualize that my arm doesn't exist below the elbow. I try to drive the elbow down while mentally trying to fire the lats.
> 
> Some reps were better than others, but I'm confident it'll improve.


You’ll get the hang of it.  Once you do you’ll never go back to regular pullovers.

There aren’t many machines that I think are actually better than the free weight equivalent (the machine preacher curl is another great example) but the pullover machine is one of them.


----------



## snake (Apr 12, 2022)

Lower cables first, then lat pull downs. Find a place for DL during the week. That's all I ever needed.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 12, 2022)

bugman said:


> That's always been my issue with a back routine, I never feel anything in my back.  If I ever get sore in my lats, I'll probably go to the clinic thinking something is wrong.
> 
> I have deadlifted 515 for 3 so I'm no stranger to some heavier weight,  but I feel zero activation in my back.  Lol


I worked with a well respected trainer and discovered I was not activating my lats properly. He had me practice it doing waiters carry with a DB and lots of other activation exercises with light weight. Made a huge difference as I was never happy with my lat development.

Biomechanically I think some just have a harder time. Experiment with angles and different exercises you havent done before. And really activate your lats.

I've experimented a lot and find I get the most activation from more single arm exercises for lats, and BB rows with my back as flat as possible pulling from the floor for upper back work. Or chest supported on some of the single arm row machines you toss plates on.

Check out some of Ryan Humistons workouts on YouTube. Kinda hard to explain over text. But one I really like I learned from him as my first exercise is to do cable pull downs with a supinated grip and arms at almost 90 degrees. Drive those elbows down and back. Lights up my lats like crazy!


----------



## Redloh (Apr 24, 2022)

Skipping DL options, since I program those more as a hip hinge than anything else.

Lats: Lat PRESSdown (think "standing cable pullover" w/ long lat bar hooked to normal high cable pulley, body leaning forward toward cable). Only thing I actually feel in my lats.
Mid Back: Cable Row w/ rope attachment, elbows at 60°
Upper Back: high rep Cable Face Pulls (double rope attachment for full ROM) or Smith Machine Bent Row to Nipples
Traps/Side Delts: Cable Y Raise
Low Back: Weighted 45° Hypers

Honorable Mention: high rep Band-Assisted Pullups w/ straps


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Apr 27, 2022)

bugman said:


> I'm looking for your top 5 back exercises to maximize growth. ( I understand weight/reps I'm just curious)
> 
> Before a rash of surgeries and illnesses. I could bust out between 15-20 pull-ups for sets but.  I've never had any size or definition in my back.  It's my least favorite body part in regards to training and appearance.


Pull-ups and bodyweight rows (highly underrated, can do them on the smith machine at any gym, feet up on a bench plate on chest, pull chest to bar and hold at top) with a weight vest , seated cable rows, heavy dumbbell rows, heavy Kb swings for low back (100 pounds or more). Pull ups I liking doing 3 sets of 10 with 25 lbs added, fast as possible up and 3-5 second descent. smokes my back.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 27, 2022)

EMG muscle activation numbers from T Nation...

Lats
90 lb Chin Up = 108.0
45 lb Wide Pronated Grip Pull Up = 102.0
405 lb Rack Pull = 93.1
315 lb Rack Pull = 89.4
90 lb Dumbbell Chest Supported Row = 87.4
Bodyweight Wide Pronated Grip Pull Up = 85.5
Bodyweight Close Parallel Grip Pull Up = 82.5
Bodyweight Chin Up = 80.5
225 lb Underhand Grip Bent Over Row = 78.3
100 lb One Arm Row = 77.2
225 lb Overhand Grip Bent Over Row = 76.8
Blue Band Seated Row = 75.8
Bodyweight Wide Parallel Grip Pull Up = 75.6
70 lb Wide Parallel Grip Pull Up = 75.3

Mid Traps
90 lb Dumbbell Bent Over Row = 123.0
50 lb Dumbbell Elbows Out Chest Supported Row = 100.0
25 lb Prone Trap Raise = 94.2
100 lb One Arm Row = 84.3
155 lb Barbell Cheat Curl = 73.0
12 lb Prone Trap Raise = 72.5
115 lb EZ Bar Curl = 72.4
315 lb Rack Pull = 71.7
60 lb Dumbbell Curl = 68.7
90 lb Dumbbell Chest Supported Row = 68.2

Lower Traps
90 lb Dumbbell Bent Over Row = 99.0
25 lb Prone Trap Raise = 81.6
12 lb Prone Trap Raise = 72.8
50 lb Dumbbell Elbows Out Chest Supported Row = 71.9
100 lb One Arm Row = 66.8
Band Face Pull = 60.3
90 lb Dumbbell Chest Supported Row = 59.8
90 lb Chin Up = 58.3
25 lb TRX Feet Elevated Inverted Row = 57.2
115 lb EZ Bar Curl = 56.1

Biceps
70 lb Wide Parallel Grip Pull Up = 109.0
90 lb Chin Up = 107.0
135 lb Barbell Curl = 94.7
155 lb Barbell Cheat Curl = 93.9
50 lb One Arm Preacher Curl = 80.0
115 lb Barbell Curl = 77.1
50 lb Concentration Curl = 76.1
115 lb EZ Bar Curl = 74.7
45 lb Wide Pronated Grip Pull Up = 65.8
95 lb Barbell Curl = 64.9
60 lb Hammer Curl = 54.9
30 lb Dumbbell Incline Curl = 53.6
60 lb Dumbbell Curl = 52.9

Activation is not equal to hypertrophy...lots of other factors...but can't hurt!

SOURCE:








						Inside the Muscles: Best Back and Biceps Exercises
					

After testing 45 different back and biceps exercises with EMG, here are the ones that came out on top.




					www.t-nation.com


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Apr 27, 2022)

Deadlift, lat pull downs, and various forms of rows are my go to back exercises.  


I need to hit the other gym that I am a member of because they have some hammer strength back machines that I used to like in the past along with 3 platforms.  Of course I grew spoiled because I can walk to the gym closest to my house, but the other gym, which is cheaper, requires me to drive.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 21, 2022)

Can't really go wrong with the basics (Dead, Rows, Pullups). But some honorable mentions go to facepulls and cable upright rows. I like performing both of them by pulling up and BACK, gets good upper/midback recruitment that the big ones don't quite hit for me. Kirk shrugs get an honorable mention as well.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 23, 2022)

I 'discovered ' wrist straps about a year ago. For me, this was a game changer for back training.  It takes my arms completely out of the movement,  and focuses on the back muscles. 
I had great success doing deadlifts, pullups and rows. As I get older and more beat up, I lean heavily on a variety of machines, Hammer has the best.
TRX rows and facepulls are nice, they are more rehab, prefab, range of motion versus a building movement.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 23, 2022)

OldeBull1 said:


> I 'discovered ' wrist straps about a year ago. For me, this was a game changer for back training.  It takes my arms completely out of the movement,  and focuses on the back muscles.
> I had great success doing deadlifts, pullups and rows. As I get older and more beat up, I lean heavily on a variety of machines, Hammer has the best.
> TRX rows and facepulls are nice, they are more rehab, prefab, range of motion versus a building movement.


Have you tried the ones with the metal hooks?


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

What everyone else said… lol

But I’ll do seal rows every once in a while to break it up instead of doing bent over rows. Also heavy incline dumbbell shrugs…those will burn out you mid/lower traps. Usually superset those while doing heavy barbell shrugs and banded shrugs.


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 25, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> What everyone else said… lol
> 
> But I’ll do seal rows every once in a while to break it up instead of doing bent over rows. Also heavy incline dumbbell shrugs…those will burn out you mid/lower traps. Usually superset those while doing heavy barbell shrugs and banded shrugs.


Ever tried power shrugs? Those are fun, and Imo, help people to learn to shrug properly. (Forward lean, up and back, vs. straight up and down, shoulder to ears nonsense. Try it in the air and feel the difference!)


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Ever tried power shrugs? Those are fun, and Imo, help people to learn to shrug properly. (Forward lean, up and back, vs. straight up and down, shoulder to ears nonsense. Try it in the air and feel the difference!)


I haven’t actually…maybe slight power shrug when it gets really heavy…kind of a way to cheat it and overload them though. Right now I can rep 225 full rom no problem. I’ll give these a try tomorrow though! 🤘🏼


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Ever tried power shrugs? Those are fun, and Imo, help people to learn to shrug properly. (Forward lean, up and back, vs. straight up and down, shoulder to ears nonsense. Try it in the air and feel the difference!)


I like doing these in the Smith, especially the one where it's not perfectly straight up and down. You can get and maintain the perfect bar path throughout.


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 25, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Ever tried power shrugs? Those are fun, and Imo, help people to learn to shrug properly. (Forward lean, up and back, vs. straight up and down, shoulder to ears nonsense. Try it in the air and feel the difference!)


Alright just hit some power shrugs with 315 for 4x10. Shits solid as fuck lol. Normally I hit 225 the regular shrug way…could probably do more but not 315 for that much lol I’ll run these for a couple weeks and see if I notice a difference. 🤘🏼


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 26, 2022)

PinIt2WinIt said:


> Alright just hit some power shrugs with 315 for 4x10. Shits solid as fuck lol. Normally I hit 225 the regular shrug way…could probably do more but not 315 for that much lol I’ll run these for a couple weeks and see if I notice a difference. 🤘🏼


Glad you gave it a spin and enjoyed it. Definitely makes you feel like a monster throwing around heavy weights like that!


----------



## PinIt2WinIt (Jun 26, 2022)

MetatronTurtle said:


> Glad you gave it a spin and enjoyed it. Definitely makes you feel like a monster throwing around heavy weights like that!


No doubt lol!


----------

